# Einfache fertige Schach AI gesucht



## Taschentuch9 (9. Mai 2011)

Ich schreibe momentan an einer Schachmod für ein bekanntereres Spiel. Es gibt Multiplayerserver und auch den Singlemod. Für das alleinige Spielen bräuchte ich jedoch eine SchachAI. Hab ein bischen gegoogeld, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden. Die Source sollte gratis und uneingeschränkt verwendbar sein und wenn es geht, nicht allzukomplex, mann soll ja noch eine Chance haben 



Bin für jede Antwort dankbar, hoffe jemand kennt etwas

Mit freundlichen grüßen Tempo


----------



## frapo (9. Mai 2011)

Ich fand das immer ganz brauchbar: FUSc# - AG Schachprogrammierung

Edit: ursprünglich war es ein Java-Projekt. Einfach mal da nachfragen.

Grüße
frapo


----------



## frapo (10. Mai 2011)

Jooo, ich nochmal. 

Bin mal durch mein 'Archiv' gegangen und habe die Ursprungsseite von jfusch bei SF gefunden.

Wie es aussieht, gibt es da derzeit leider keine Files mehr zum Download.. keine Ahnung warum.

Marco Block (der Initiator des Projekts) ist Prof für Informatik an der FU Berlin. Über Google solltest Du ihn leicht finden können. Er ist ein ziemlich offener Mensch, hat u.a. ein lesenswertes Java-Büchlein verfasst und eigens dafür ein Forum eingerichtet. So solltest Du ihn also locker erreichen können.

Viel Erfolg! 

Grüße
frapo


----------



## Taschentuch9 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, werd ihn anmailen.


----------

